# Totalabsturz



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute, heute morgen ist mir etwas schreckliches passiert. Ich war gerade am surfen und chatten, als mein PC sich einfach wie aus dem nichts herunterfur. Daraufhin wollte er nichtmehr angehen, die Lampen leuchten zwar, und die HD läuft an, aber ein Bootton oder Bildausgabe bleiben weg.
Was kann das sein?
Ich habe schon alles was man in dieser situation machen kann getan, ich habe nen Bios Jumper reset gemacht. Das hat auch ncihts gebracht.
Bitte helft mir.
Ich habe noch gut über 1 1/2 Jahra Garantie auf meinen neuen CPU und mein Mobo. Kann ich diese jetzt einschicken? Die neue HW kamm von alternate.

Ich kann es immer nochnet fassen, bitte helft mir.


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Könnte am Netzteil liegen..
Kommt beim starten denn ein Signalton ?
Und brennt die HDD-Lampe die ganze Zeit ?
Evtl. hängts nämlich am Netzteil Test der vor dem booten durchgeführt wird um die Spannungen zu testen. Wenn sich dein Netzteil verabschiedet hat dann gehts ab da nicht weiter.


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Der signalton kommt nicht. Am Netzteil kann es net liegen, das habe ich schon durch ein anderes Testweise erseetzt. Die HDD lampe leuchtet granet.


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Aber du merkst schon das er nicht fertig bootet ? Also z.b. Windows lädt o.ä. ? Denn wenn der nicht bootet tippe ich einfach mal aufs Mainboard.


----------



## Piy (7. Oktober 2007)

versuch ma neue bios-batterie.... und mit nur einer festplatte auf master.
bei mir hatte es mal nicht gereicht bios-batterie rauszunehmen, die is im laufenden betrieb ausgegangen und dann gings erst wieder mit neuer oô


----------



## MrMorse (7. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich es recht verstehe, kommst Du nicht mal mehr ins Bios, oder?

Checke mal alle Steckverbindungen und die Elkos auf dem MB.

EDIT:
@Piy
Das habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Die Batterie hat das Ding nur, um Bios-Einstelungen zu 'behalten'. Ist die BAT leer, aber der PC am Stromnetz, dann läßt er sich starten, meckert aber die Bioseinstellungen an.
Stellt man diese wieder richtig ein, startet der PC. Allerdings sind diese nach dem Ausschalten wieder weg.


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Habs probiert, hat nix gebracht. Die Batterie ist aber noch voll, habs sie in nem zwei pc ausprobiert.
Das mit HD master bringt nix, weil ich eh nur eine habe.

Trotzdem danke für eure bisherigen bemühungen.
@Redis: Fällt euch netma was ein???

Wenn ihr keine Lösung findet, muss ich mir wohl nen neues hohlen, denn wie ich bemerkt habe, ist die Rehnung, und damit auch jedlicher garnanitenanspruch weg.:mad:

EDIT: Ne die Elekos sind alle ok, die kabel sind auch alle dran.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

CMOS Clear? Eventuell nochmal Netzteil anschalten, Rechner einschalten, 10 sekunden später Saft abwürgen. Immer so weiter, bei mir gabs nach dem 5ten Mal ca. nen Bild und es bootete.


----------



## MrMorse (7. Oktober 2007)

@Kovsk
Baue das System mal 'fliegend' auf: Alles auf dem Tisch mit Minimalkomponenten.

MB + die nötigen Kabel + Speaker, CPU+Kühler.
Das Ding sollte nach dem Einschalten piepsen, weil kein RAM da ist.

Piepst es, dann 1 RAM-Riegel und Graka einstecken und wieder testen.


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Ne Marbus, das leider auchnet.

BTW: Ich habe mich schonma mit dem Gedanken eines neuen Mobos angefreundet, und habe dazu mal ne frage, wo ist der unterscheid zwichem dem Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2, und dem ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA?


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

MrMorse schrieb:


> @Kovsk
> Baue das System mal 'fliegend' auf: Alles auf dem Tisch mit Minimalkomponenten.
> 
> MB + die nötigen Kabel + Speaker, CPU+Kühler.
> ...


Auch damit tut sich nix. Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

Notfallplan:

- Alle unnötigen Steckverbindungen wie DVD-Brenner, Zweit-/Drittfestplatte entfernen
- RAM-Riegel einzeln entfernen und unterschiedlich den Rechner damit starten
- Wenn man ins BIOS kommt, die Default Settings laden. Sonst BIOS-Reset via Jumper.
- Lüfterfunktionen des Rechners checken
- Eventuell, falls vorhanden, mit einer anderen Grafikkarte probieren, um diese als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.
- Haben sich Kondensatoren oder Spannungswandler "verabschiedet"?
- Steckerverbindung der C:-Festplatte in Ordnung? Notgedrungen Kabel einfach austauschen.
- Netzteil wird übermäßig heiß, gibt anormale Geräusche oder Gerüche von sich?
- Gibt der Rechner Klack- oder Tickgeräusche etc. beim Starten von sich?
- Ist der Rechner übertakten worden?

So, das hätte ich erstmal soweit versucht bzw. durch genommen.


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Ne Marbus, das leider auchnet.
> 
> BTW: Ich habe mich schonma mit dem Gedanken eines neuen Mobos angefreundet, und habe dazu mal ne frage, wo ist der unterscheid zwichem dem Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2, und dem ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA?


Glaube da war was mit dem HDMI-Support ..


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Notfallplan:
> 
> - Alle unnötigen Steckverbindungen wie DVD-Brenner, Zweit-/Drittfestplatte entfernen
> - RAM-Riegel einzeln entfernen und unterschiedlich den Rechner damit starten
> ...


Das haben wir schon durch. Aber Trotzdem danke. Ich denke mal, ich muss mich mit dem kauf eines neuen Mobos abfinden.

CPU und Ram habe ich schon auf nem anderen Sys getestet, die sind ganz, es ist definitiv das Mainboard.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

Um welches Board handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Schau dir mal meine Sig an, was denkst du wohl? Falls du zu faul zum suchen bist  ASRock 4Coredual-Vsta.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

Er meinte wohl das andere Board auf dem du getestet hast


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Axo, kp kenne ich net, ist doch aber auch unwichtig, denn da läuft ja alles, nur halt bei meinem netmher.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

Eventuell hat sich ja deine CPU verabschiedet. Denn die hast du ja sicherlich nicht testen können, oder?


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Doch, bei nem Kumpel, habe meine ganze HW gepackt, und bin direkt zu ihm gefahren. Da konnte ich dann auch testen, der hat auch nen C2D PC. Und meinem RAM und Graka, konnte ich im Pc meiner Eltern Testen. Es iost definitiv das Mainboard, was kaputt ist.


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

Eiso.....

Mein Freund hat so wie ich ein Pc von der Firma ATELCO. Bei ihm stürtzt der Pc genau so ab wie bei dir.Der Unterschied ist darin nur: 1.)Er muss nach dem Absturtz -Den Pc Ganz vom Strom Trennen -Netzteil auschalten -20 Minuten warten = Und an geht er wieder. Dieses hat mein Freund so um die 3-4 Mal am Tag. Vielleicht Kanns euch ja weiterhelfen.(Tippe trotz allen aufs NZ)


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hbfe, du meinst wohl das Netzteil, Abkürzung dafür: NT.


----------



## Kovsk (9. Oktober 2007)

Ihr könnt jetzt mit dem Nachdenken aufhören
Neues Mobo ist da, und altes wurde eingeschickt. Aber trotzdem danke für die Ratschläge.

@ Mods: Ihr könnt closen


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

Eiso was war es? Dann kann ich gleich meinen Freund helfen. Bei ihm ist das Problem  fast gleich: Der Pc stürtzt immer ab und startet nicht neu, die lampe vorne leuchtet weiter was er machen muss damit das ding wieder geht steht oben.Will hier nur eben eine kurze vielleicht Diagnose haben.(Auch Pc von Atelco-.-)
Last Mesage: Die beschreibung oben funktinoert nicht immer, manchmal muss er einfach Rechner vom Strom trennen und warten...


----------

